# Best way to change instrument panel bulbs 65 GTO - from the front or from the back?



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm putting in LED lamps for all the gauges and want to know if it's easier to take off the dash pad and pull out the gauge panel to get to all the bulbs OR
lay on your back and get to them from the rear?
Thanks


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

On my ‘64 I just pulled the driver seat
And then got them from underneath ,the 2 tach sockets required a shorter LED,
Changing them all that way with dimmable LEDs wasn’t that bad ,
don’t forget the radio lite
Remember not to replace GEN lite
With an LED, it’s part of the charging ckt😑


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> On my ‘64 I just pulled the driver seat
> And then got them from underneath ,the 2 tach sockets required a shorter LED,
> Changing them all that way with dimmable LEDs wasn’t that bad ,
> don’t forget the radio lite
> ...


Thanks for the tips. 
It's tight under there. One can pull the bulb out with one hand but not easy to get another hand to hold the socket and push it in.
The tach is a different bulb...nice to know. 
The generator stays incandescent. Helpful. 
I think I'll tackle the radio light from the passenger side. 

The vacuum gauge doesn't have an open on the back for a bulb or maybe the housing screws off. ?

Greg


----------



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

Is it possible to remove instrment panel with wireharness still attached does any one know easy way to remove it.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

gkraushaar said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> The vacuum gauge doesn't have an open on the back for a bulb or maybe the housing screws off. ?
> Greg


Didn’t replace the lite in the vacumn gauge lite
So not sure about him, did due the dome and console ,glove box, plate,backups and tails thou, the tach sockets may be the same size as the other sockets if you have the Rally gauges
The ‘64 didn’t have Rally’s and had a slightly different tach in the dash that was just an option. Also, very small ‘O’-rings are useful To tighten the LEDs fit up some if they fit too loosely In the old sockets, much easier than replacing the sockets.
Need to get a wife or kid with small hands to help😁


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There is an Allen-head screw in the back of the Vac Gauge cup/housing.
It's a tight fit but once out the inner gauge pulls outward.


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> There is an Allen-head screw in the back of the Vac Gauge cup/housing.
> It's a tight fit but once out the inner gauge pulls outward.
> 
> View attachment 144084


So that's how you get the vacuum gauge apart. I felt back there but missed it. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

gkraushaar said:


> I'm putting in LED lamps for all the gauges and want to know if it's easier to take off the dash pad and pull out the gauge panel to get to all the bulbs OR
> lay on your back and get to them from the rear?
> Thanks


Just finished installing a new rally gauge pkg on my 65. If it were me, I’d just lay on my back with a mini LED flashlight and do it. Taking the gauge bezel out is a major pain and you might mess up other connections. You should-be able to replace all bulbs in a couple of hours.


----------

